# ashgravely



## ashgravely (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all, This FORUM bit is new to me , and i think i posted my first thread in the wrong place ! My subject is- Snow blowing attachment for a Gravely 800 Series riding tractor. Does anyone out there know where the "lift assist assembly " attachment connects to the 38 inch snowblower ? Not sure i have the right part for that , but do have the studs and springs on tractor. THANKS Bye


----------



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

My brother just picked up his 800 from me and is taking it upstate to try out his attachments. He'll be back after Easter, I will ask him for you. You may e-mail me if I forget.

I think he had two different lift link bars. One for the forward brush cutter and one for the snow blower.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome. I don't know spit about your question, but someone here will. Stick around and some one will know the answer or just make something up. Just kidding about making something up.We are a big diverse group.Let us know the out come.Thanks


----------

